# Sheep



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

If you see sheep










You need your eyes tested. :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hmm, no, more like badly organised bike racks .. he he!

Leigh :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

What are they doing, or shoudn't I ask :?

Did one of them lose a contact lens ?


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

They may be trying to get the sun to shine :twisted: 
Phil.


----------

